# Sound deadining



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wondering, what do you use, if anything, under your track for sound deadining that is cheap? I am using Fastrack on my overhead ceiling RR, and I am wondering what to use.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

There's a long thread n OGR magazine website about deadening Fastrack. After reading it I have determined at there is no way to satisfactorily deaden Fastrack. But that is just my opinion. My first though would be to buy some roles of thick felt or fleece from a fabric store and cut it to the same width as the track and ballast and place it under it. The noise seems to come from the plastic acting like a megaphone for the rail sound. Hope this helps.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One way that you can reduce the sound of Fastrack, though it's labor intensive. Fill the plastic base with non-expanding foam and then sand flush. Like I said, labor intensive! 

Other than that, I've tested some laminate flooring rubber pad that cuts it down, but doesn't exactly "quiet" it, but it's not as loud.  The previous post is right on, the hollow base is the issue.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

If the track is overhead nobody can really see or see through it so why use expensive noisy FasTrack?

How about using Atlas, Gargrave, or similar metal rail track with plastic ties?. Not only is this type of track quieter but its transparent in that you can see up through it and view more of the trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tubular track.  That's what's going up on my ceiling track.


----------



## Justluckey33 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone ever used the non-skid drawer/shelf lining? My wife has a ton laying around from the kitchen that put it in. No only is it non-skid (and does a good job), but it also provides some vibration absorbsion (if that's a term). They kind we have is a mesh type of design, so it's not as much of an insulator as it would absorb vibrations. The stuff is pretty cheap and available at a variety of places.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but one issue with that for the Fastrack is it's only supported on the edges. I'm guessing the track will crush most of the space and leave very little sound deadening, that stuff isn't all that robust. The stuff I mentioned for putting under flooring is a lot stiffer and would stand up the the Fastrack a lot better.

I'm thinking of trying the spray foam coating on some Fastrack to see if that is as effective as filling the whole cavity. It would be a lot easier to deal with, and shouldn't need any sanding or shaping after you're done.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that trying to deaden the noise from FasTrack is akin to assembling a real-honest-to-goodness perpetual motion machine. I'm sure the answer is out there, but I don't think we've discovered what we need just yet.

That being said, I'd bet a combination of materials would deaden in nicely, but the materials I have in mind would not be suitable for a dedicated layout.

To wit: SantaFe's videos show his FasTrack on CARPET and the sound is almost non-existent. I know he has music playing as a bed, but the Railsounds and Proto Sounds are clearly heard, but there is very minimal track noise. He may be onto something. I have a feeling it's all about surface area and non-resonant material. Carpet is a GREAT sound absorbing material. With the plastic roadbed, you're also not so likely to gum up the works with your locomotives and rolling stock.

FWIW


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

On a carpet, unless you get to highballing, around, it's not bad at all. That's why I think the rubber padding would also be decent. As you say, truly killing all the sound is like finding the Holy Grail, but we can try.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Another option is using the "pink" fiberglass type insulation. Not near as messy as spray foam, then you can seal the opening with tape to prevent the fibers from migrating when installing. Would also make it much simpler if you need to repair things like power drops. I know there is another type of insulation, not the pink stuff, but a similar product used in construction for the sound proofing. Either way it boils down to costs.

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I laid my O tube track on plywood.

I like the noise.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Judging from all the noise you make here Ed, we already know that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Homasote. Used in many high-end / club layouts ...

http://www.homasote.com/

TJ


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your ideas and suggestions. I think I'll try the carpet thing. Have to see if I can find some remants somewhere. I know I won't get rid of all the noise, but putting something between the plastic and the wood will help I would think.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Some people use the green "astroturf" to model grass, it's a bit out of scale but works. I'd try to stick with a low pile (short tuft) like used in high traffic areas if decide against the turf route. Easier to clean.

Carl


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

O scale roadbed? 
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mid/mid3016.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> O scale roadbed?
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mid/mid3016.htm


That's the stuff we used on our modular layout with Atlas track. Nice stuff, but expensive for any quantity.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

This is the option I would pursue. Insulation stuffed under the FasTrack, in conjunction with a sound deadener (cork, Homasote, rubber membrane) used on the table would probably make the track markedly quieter. Scenery could be glued over the sound deadener to conceal it.




Kwikster said:


> Another option is using the "pink" fiberglass type insulation. Not near as messy as spray foam, then you can seal the opening with tape to prevent the fibers from migrating when installing. Would also make it much simpler if you need to repair things like power drops. I know there is another type of insulation, not the pink stuff, but a similar product used in construction for the sound proofing. Either way it boils down to costs.
> 
> Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Judging from all the noise you make here Ed, we already know that.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Speaking of cheap  I have been pondering what to use for a little sound deading while I have been re-working the shelf for the overhead RR, and I thought of laying the track on a couple layers of cardboard, that should help a little don't ya think? I like cheap, and it won't be visible, I just have to gather enough cardboard boxes to cut up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One way to find out, try it.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

After running the train for a little bit, I decided I wasn't going to put anything under the track, heck, it isn't that noisy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where it gets more noisy is when you have three or four highballing around the tracks.  Then you'll know if the track is noisy.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

But trains are suppose to make noise 

I really don't notice the noise but I guess its because I have the sounds volume up and I get 3 trains running and I can't hear anything else anyway.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

cork. its cheap, easy to find and easy to work with.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, cork isn't exactly cheap. 

75 feet O-Scale Cork Roadbed $38.69


----------



## gumguy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok everyone, I have read your suggestions, but has anyone come up with a best solution to cut the noise level. Around my ceiling I have 5 locomotives running at the same time with fasttrack laying on MDF and it can get noisy. I can hear the roar of the track. I used fasttrack because of the positive feed back. I have been pleasantly surprised with the voltage retention; 81 feet, 5 trains, one TIU, on one Z1000 and did not need any buse lines, no fall off of voltage at all. Now getting fasttrack to snap together can be an issue, sometimes it snaps easily and other times it is a fight.


----------



## gumguy (Feb 11, 2014)

I do not have my fastrack fastened down plus it is laying on MDF around my ceiling; does anyone have experience with fastening or not fastening down. I listened to my track one more time and it actually creaks and crackles from the plastic as the train goes over. It is hard to hear the clackety clack as the train picks up speed; maybe the roar is normal but the plastic creaking?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll doubtless hear some funny noises the way you have it. The best results in quieting Fastrack have been to put it on a thin foam base and then fill the cavity with some sound absorbent material. Much of the noise is the echo chamber created by the hollow base. I tried a small oval fitting some foam inside on carpet, and the difference was amazing over plain Fastrack.


----------

